# Message from Crippen



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, she really takes this stuff to heart!


----------



## Erich (Jan 29, 2005)

that's lame. I wonder what type of other forums she visitis and posts on ? any serious type WW 2 forum has problems with posts getting out of hand due to differences. I am a regular at

TOCH
LEMB
ww2n
Axis forums
militariacollecting

and these are just 5, and they all can get out of hand. ww2 a/c.net is nothing to some of the outlandish outbursts I have witnessed over the years


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 29, 2005)

What can you do eh? It is traditionally a guys subject, so there's always going to be a pub/mess/wardroom atmosphere.


----------



## kiwimac (Jan 29, 2005)

Nonetheless,

<Admin hat on>

Crippen should not have been made to feel unwelcome here, this is as much a site for women interested in WW2 aviation as it is for men. I am aggrieved that she felt there was no one she could have spoken to about this.

I expect, therefore, that we will do our utmost to be more welcoming to others, that means treating them with the respect we expect for ourselves. 

<Admin hat off>

Kiwimac


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2005)

Admin hat on*****

I dont think Criipps was made to feel unwelcome... She didnt really have interest in the planes tho.... She didnt participate in any real plane discussions, cept maybe some Lanc stuff... She was under the assumption that all men across this globe are sweethearts and niceguys....

Some of us arent... She took exception to some things that she shouldnt have and ran away...... So be it... Time to move on....

****Admin hat off

And BTW, lets ALWAYS be friendly to new people when they first start posting consistently.... More full time members!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm with Les here. I don't recall her having been made to feel unwelcome. She posted and got replies. What happened in PMs I have no idea. I never thought that she was particularly singled out. Erich, you are right, I have seen other places get much worse.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

True enough, some forums are a _lot_ worse than this one. Not that I find this one bad or anything.
PM's are PM's. Whatever was said there, piss on it! I don't think that that's necessarily a reason to stop posting in the public forum.

But, it's entirely her choice. Oh well.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 29, 2005)

Seems like it was all in good fun, and no one really meant anything, but then again I usually miss all the dramatic tension  

Personally, I'm saddened by Crippen's departure. She certainly could have talked to someone here and found that it's all just good poking fun

Although what you guys have said is also true. This forum is wonderfully sheltered compared to other places. It was her choice to leave, maybe she just doesn't do the forum thing *shrug*


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

It does take a certain personality type to be able to continue to post on message boards like this. People who are easily offended, or are sensitive should probably just avoid them. I am not saying Crippen was, I don't know what happened in PMs or through e-mails, but there were times I wondered if she really shouldn't be posting here, not because she was female, but because she sometimes did seem a bit touchy, other times not. Kind of enigmatic, really. 

Hey Crazy, what part of Ohio are you in? I lived for a number of years in Kettering, near Dayton. Used to summer during grammar school at Catawba Island.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 29, 2005)

Ahh Dayton, what fond memories I have of the place. I certainly hope you spent a full day touring the AFB museum?

I'm nowhere near there, all the way up in the Nor'east part of the state, just outside Youngstown. Bit of a dull place, really *shrug*


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

I think I went ot Youngstown once, years ago. Yeah, I lived in Dayton for about 10 years. I used to darn near live at the AF museum. I just loved the planes in those days and wasn't as interested in the historical part. Now it's much different.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

I think that most of the time you have to shrug off what is said, it is not like the person is telling it to your face. I know I am guilty of not doing this sometimes but you have to try.


----------

